# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Attension My Friends!!!

## Shaeireurdu

WARNING!
THERE IS AN EXTREME DANGER OF LIFE THESE DAYS. I AM NOT JOKING! THERE IS A VIRUS IN MOBILES THAT IS CAUSING INSTANT DEATHS. IT MAKES THE MOBILE SHINE A LASER AT YOU WHICH CAUSE A HEAR ATTACK. DO NOT RECIEVE ANY UNKNOWN CALL, AND DO NOT BRING YOUR PHONES NEAR YOUR EARS UNLESS YOU DO NOT SEE UNUSUAL COLURS OR IMAGES ON THE SCREEN, AROW SIGNS AND/OR DANCING SNAKES ARE ALSO REPORTED TO BE IN THE TOP. DO NOT RECIEVE ANY CALL FROM THE FOLLOWING NUMBERS:
00919224319
111000 + (arrow sign)
...AND, ANY NEW CALL
THIS IS NO JOKE...THIS IS MATTER OF LIFE OR DEATH...THIS IS NO RUMOR...BEWARE AND TAKE CARE OF YOURSELVES...
ALLAH HAFIZ,
Shahzaib Khan

----------


## villies

Assakan-0-Alekum... shahzaib bhai.... nice infor... mene apne cell per yehi sms recieve kiye hian.. But I am watching Geo TV.. update ye hian ke ye sari info galat hey..

----------


## moments

R U sure....Villi...???

----------


## Muzna

i read it in the newspaper.......they said there is no such kind of virus and its just a rumor and making people fool

----------


## *Saira*

y would a stranger want to kill others without any purpose????

----------


## villies

> R U sure....Villi...???


 
Yes bro I am damn sure.. its is nothing... somebody trying to make us fool

----------


## moments

Scientifically its not true...to kill people like this...

----------


## Muzi

lol dis funi shit

----------


## NInA

I must say somebody really came up with solid rumor. However, i talked with ma doctor too abt this lacers damaging ur brain but he says it doesn't cost a death.

----------


## Endurer

Wasalam,

It's a hoax and I have heard many versions of it. 

Topic locked.

----------

